# Belle's great ecsape.



## YellowFeather (Apr 4, 2017)

I was doing some outdoor work, when we heard a screeching noise, we look and see Belle my green female budgie half flying and half hopping toward us! After Belle was returned too her cage I discovered how she got out. My sister 1 year old Gwendolyn has an obsession with birds and she refers to them as "birrs" so every day I take down to see my "birrs" and apparently while I wasn't paying close attention, she opened one of the doors in the cage just a crack. And Belle, (who is my little escape artist.) squeezed out of the door and went out through yet another crack in our door outside. Then scared by the lawn mower "hop flew" to the sound of our voices. It was quite a day!😓


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Aidan, I'm very pleased that Belle didn't actually escape (like flying away forever) as it is heartbreaking to learn of a birds escape and unless the bird gets lucky, it can be tragic for the bird. 

Please make sure your niece is fully supervised around the bird in future and I wouldn't allow her to touch the cage at all after this. Yes, you will be a lot more cautious but given the fact that bird poop can be on the cage anyway, it's probably not very hygienic either way.  

I'm very pleased for you that all turned out well.


----------



## YellowFeather (Apr 4, 2017)

Yes we always keep our birds wings clipped.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Phew! Lucky that you happened to be gardening. hmy:

I'm not sure if Gwendolyn is your 1 year old sister or your sister's 1 year old daughter, but if she's around the birds often then it's probably wise to add some extra clips/quick links to the doors.


----------



## YellowFeather (Apr 4, 2017)

Oh she is my 1 year old sister


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aidan, 

Even with clipped wings, it is very dangerous for budgies to be outdoors! Especially all the garden tools, lawnmower, etc. and other predators. You're very fortunate that Belle was unharmed and is now safely back in her cage. You must be so relieved :hug: 

I agree that fastening the cage doors with stainless steel quick links is a great way to deter prying fingers from opening the cage


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Thank goodness she didn't escape! That would have been quite an upsetting thing I'm very happy for you.


----------



## YellowFeather (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks you guys. This site is really helpful


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear that Belle didn't fly away when she was outdoors.

Even budgies with clipped wings can manage to fly far enough distances that they can be "lost" outdoors forever.

Add in the fact there are multiple predators and a budgie outdoors not safely in a cage under constant supervision is at very great risk! 

Please be sure to put a mechanism on your cage so your curious little sister is not able to open it in the future.

I'm closing this thread now -- best wishes!*


----------

